# 05 superduty



## ropensaddle (Oct 12, 2007)

My ford broke down 45000 miles and the engine Quit
the dealer says egr lets water in the cylinders and
locks it up they are not giving a loaner it sucks one
year no ride! I am looking at trading for a duramax
I like my old fords but a new truck should last longer 
than that


----------



## spacemule (Oct 12, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> My ford broke down 45000 miles and the engine Quit
> the dealer says egr lets water in the cylinders and
> locks it up they are not giving a loaner it sucks one
> year no ride! I am looking at trading for a duramax
> ...



Did you have the diesel? I've not heard anything good about Ford's diesels since they abandoned the 7.3.


----------



## spacemule (Oct 12, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I've got the predecessor of the 7.3, the 6.9 in my 87 F350. It runs good and is a real powerhouse at 157hp.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your truck troubles.



Personally, I'd rather have the old 6.9 than the newer electronic ones. They may be slower, but they'll get better mileage and run 10 times as long and be cheaper to work on.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2007)

yes it is the diesel and it is warranty but water entered
the combustion chambers and they think the motor will
be ok and want to replace the egr. I am not a certified
mechanic but when water enters a running engine are 
not the pistons cylinder walls subject to abnormal wear?
I feel they should replace the motor and give me a loaner
I have brush in yards and no truck they have not seen
me in person yet to be continued hey space a lawyer
just may be in the works! I can't believe the gall of auto
makers these days spend fifty thousand and a year later 
have to walk I am ticked off at dealer,Ford and my customers
are wanting brush up is duramax any better?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 13, 2007)

All of the 08 motors are new versions because of the Diesel particulate Filter. It may take a while to sort out the regeneration that is done. I had a 6.9 and now have a 7.3 Ford and both have had problems. The 6.9 was mechanical and the 7.3 electrical and numerous reflashes. They both got/get the same mileage. The 6.9 was a standard cab stick and the 7.3 is a auto trans with extended cab and a short bed. Both are 4 WD.
Frank


----------



## Bobcat (Oct 13, 2007)

ROPENSADDLE: what year? Is that a common problem ? I have a 2005 F-350 and no problems so far. I do like the Chevy & Duramax, but the Ford has a larger weight limit. I would have to look it up, but 1500 to 2000 lbs more combo gross weight, which was good for my setup.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 13, 2007)

Bobcat said:


> ROPENSADDLE: what year? Is that a common problem ? I have a 2005 F-350 and no problems so far. I do like the Chevy & Duramax, but the Ford has a larger weight limit. I would have to look it up, but 1500 to 2000 lbs more combo gross weight, which was good for my setup.


mine is 05 f250 6.0 and was fine one day gone the next
45000 miles on a truck dealer said should last 200000! I hope yours is
different but service dept said mine was not the first and I can't understand why no loaner at a 50000 price tag gets me furious.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Oct 15, 2007)

Frank Boyer said:


> All of the 08 motors are new versions because of the Diesel particulate Filter. It may take a while to sort out the regeneration that is done. I had a 6.9 and now have a 7.3 Ford and both have had problems. The 6.9 was mechanical and the 7.3 electrical and numerous reflashes. They both got/get the same mileage. The 6.9 was a standard cab stick and the 7.3 is a auto trans with extended cab and a short bed. Both are 4 WD.
> Frank



I've a 2000 7.3 Ford auto trans with extended cab and a reg. bed 4 WD. and so far haven't had any problems except front axle main seals. But alot of my buds have had high dollar problems with their 6.9 and 7.3 's . From what I hear the Chevy's aren't much better. Have you tried calling the corporate headquarters and filing a complaint , I've known people who have gotten great results from doing that. Also here's a URL to a diesel forum that been alot of help to me. these guys live and breath diesels like some guys live and breath.... Chainsaws. http://www.thedieselstop.com/


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 16, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> mine is 05 f250 6.0 and was fine one day gone the next
> 45000 miles on a truck dealer said should last 200000! I hope yours is
> different but service dept said mine was not the first and I can't understand why no loaner at a 50000 price tag gets me furious.



The 2003-2007 6 liter ford Diesels are a pos..... in 2003 they started with them,,, however some 7.3's were still offered,,,, you are better off getting an 02 model or earlier,,,02 was the last year of th e 7.3L they are good dependable brother steve is a certified Cummins mech. he says the newest 08 is still a POS,,,,,, Looking for an 02 myself as we speak!!!!!


----------

